# Atualizador de bios ?

## Kobal

Alguém sabe se existe algum programa para atualizar bios ?

Ter Windows instalado so para atualizar bios e triste  :Laughing:  . 

PS: Não uso e não gosto de disquete. 

Eu achei uma coisas, mais para qnx.

----------

## gmichels

Tente isto, é um livecd de windows: http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/

Vc vai precisar de um computador com windows (e de uma cópia do xp ou 2003) pra criar esse livecd.

----------

## Kobal

Valeu. O engraçado é que tenho uma revistapcs que fala sobre isso, mais como era sobre Windows nem li a materia.  :Laughing: 

----------

## nafre

sera que os risco supera a vantagem de atualizar a BIOS?

----------

## Kobal

 *nafre wrote:*   

> sera que os risco supera a vantagem de atualizar a BIOS?

 

Como assim, não entendi.

Minha mobo têm duas bios  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  .

----------

## nafre

atualizar a bios nao seria um processo tao simples. 

"A atualização de BIOS é arriscada porque pode falhar e deixar a placa-mãe fora de uso. Isso pode acontecer, por exemplo, se durante o processo de atualização a energia elétrica faltar. Além disso, o arquivo de atualização pode estar corrompido ou o usuário pode ter baixado uma versão de BIOS errada. Mesmo se isso ocorrer, há como resolver o problema, mas em placas-mãe antigas somente técnicos experientes têm qualificação para isso. Algumas placas-mãe, como alguns modelos da Asus, permitem recuperar a BIOS anterior em casos de problemas."

----------

## Kobal

Isso é coisa da epoca dos pentium3. 

Hoje atualização e tranquila, sobre versão errada da bios não acontece nada, ele simplesmente não aceita, eu instalei uma bios beta, 10.3 beta, a 9.0 que é a anterior não aceita mais a instalação. Têm também mobos com duas bios... O maior risco e queda de energia.

----------

## nafre

Infezlimente meu pc nao é superior a pentium 3. Teenho um celeron copermine 

Qual a vantagem que vc ver em atualizar a BIOS. a nao ser que ela tenha algum bug ou incompatibilidade com algum upgrade que ira fazer?

----------

## gmichels

Por exemplo: meu notebook as vezes nao reporta o status da bateria corretamente... entao eu faço upgrade de bios esperando que isso tenha sido arrumado...

Outro exemplo: eu tenho uma placa-mae com raid sata onboard, as vezes sai upgrade de firmware dessa controladora, que vem junto com o upgrade da bios da placa-mae. dai vc tem ganhos as vezes em performance, bugs, etc.

----------

## Kobal

E a cada dia que passa mais recursos, mais novidades, são incorporados, como a bios é um software sempre têm algum bug.

----------

## 0RNT0

Normalmente, novas BIOS vêm resolver problemas. Eu apenas actualizo uma bios, quando me deparo com os problemas que o fabricante identificou. 

O processo mais correcto é utilizar uma disquete de DOS.

----------

## malloc

Vê lá se isto te ajuda? 

Fiz esse guia em tempos para resolver outro tipo de problemas mas pode servir para isso que pretendes.

----------

